# La Caya Robusto Maduro Brazil Cigar Review - there is a reason.......



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

for the cheapness. picked up a samler of 5 different la caya's. had previously tried the "vintage "and regular line. both smoked well, but lacked c...

Read the full review here: La Caya Robusto Maduro Brazil Cigar Review - there is a reason.......


----------

